

Don't teach your kids to write code - ExpiredLink
http://homeschooling.penelopetrunk.com/2012/12/04/most-kids-should-not-learn-how-to-write-code/

======
cafard
The "teach kids to code" business is oversold, but she doesn't make much of a
case.

